# Is the AquaGro 600 worth the money?



## NGoyette (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi,

I have a 29 Gal 30 inch tank and was looking for a good reliable LED light, I see the AquaGro 600 Ultima: 12 watt GroBeam has a 5 year guarantee and It uses the Cree LEDs and goes for $125.

I was considering the Finnex, but there were several posts on Amazon that the lights only lasted one year, so I am not sure it I should go that solution.

http://www.aquarayusa.com/grobeam.html


----------



## micheljq (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello, there is not much talk about those, but I think that they are of the best quality.

American aquarium products sell them.

I have one Grobeam 600 with other leds over my 65G tank. I plan on getting more of those, replace my old Beamsword led fixture.

But if your tank is 30 inches deep, it can be costly to achieve high light.

Normally 2 Grobeam 600 would be fine for a 30G, tank, not too tall.

Michel.


----------



## ramskip (Mar 1, 2010)

Nope, don't throw your money away on that. The vendor doesn't list the spectral wavelength distribution...it's trash. beamsworks work, and they are cheap. check it out. http://www.amazon.com/Beamswork-Tim...TF8&qid=1465114050&sr=8-1&keywords=beamsworks

KELVIN has NOTHING to do with how a plant will grow. Just how your brain perceives the color of the overall light output. Since your eyes don't grow plants, K value is only for aesthetics.


----------



## dcutl002 (Jan 3, 2015)

NGoyette said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 29 Gal 30 inch tank and was looking for a good reliable LED light, I see the AquaGro 600 Ultima: 12 watt GroBeam has a 5 year guarantee and It uses the Cree LEDs and goes for $125.
> 
> ...


My Finnex Planted+ is going 2 years strong. I love it even though it is just a basic light without bells and whistles like the new lights out now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micheljq (Mar 25, 2013)

Spectral distribution of the Grobeam is on their website.

http://aquaraylighting.co.uk/grobeam/

I like it when people tells that a light is thrash and then say there is no spectral distribution, when there is. Aquaray makes led lights since 2008, at least, they have their own patents for their emitters. Their lights are water resistant IP67, and are certainly of better quality than the other mentionned brands. Brands I know and own already. Anyway it is your choice.

Michel.


----------



## ramskip (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh great, I didn't see that when I looked it up on another site. Glad to see a vendor showing the spectrals!!


----------



## NGoyette (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks for all the feedback.

BTW: My tank is a 30 gal, only 18" deep, sorry for the confusion


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I've used them as well as the 1500 tiles. Plants all grow perfect. They aren't cheap but they are quality and use the best brands components. I can recommend them.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

I've seen them used fairly frequently by some UKAPS members and trash was never a word used to describe them. They appear to be well made and get good reviews.


----------



## ramskip (Mar 1, 2010)

jeff5614 said:


> trash was never a word used to describe them. .


Told you after seeing that the company advertises the spectral wavelength distribution I stand corrected. The first link I saw had no mention of the spectrals.


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

ramskip said:


> Told you after seeing that the company advertises the spectral wavelength distribution I stand corrected. The first link I saw had no mention of the spectrals.


Ram. A lot of lights work and aren't trash even though the company doesn't list the spectral wavelength distribution. My desk lamp is doing a fine job at getting the growth I desire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramskip (Mar 1, 2010)

zchauvin said:


> Ram. A lot of lights work and aren't trash even though the company doesn't list the spectral wavelength distribution.


Spin that wheel, close your eyes, click your heels...a big surprise!! Have fun with that.


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

ramskip said:


> Spin that wheel, close your eyes, click your heels...a big surprise!! Have fun with that.


Lol. You are a unique individual. Serious though, I'm sure you have used other lights before with success?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramskip (Mar 1, 2010)

zchauvin said:


> I'm sure you have used other lights before with success?


I've been out of the scaping game for a while. LED's were too expensive when I was diddling around with CFL's, and I wasn't as keen on my lighting knowledge either. I've learned a lot since I got into programming RGB LED's with aruduinos and whatnot.

CFL's were hot, and seemed to grow more algae than plants, but I didn't know about spectrals either, so it was partly my fault as well.


----------

